# Rod selection



## -JOE- (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok, I live near Pure Fishing(Berkley, Fenwick, etc.) And they replace broken rods for free so I would like a good rod from them?

Any comments would be great.


----------



## cyoung35 (Jul 25, 2007)

I personally prefer Falcon rods, they will replace broken rods for free but I have yet to break one and I am rough with them. They're a little more expensive but you won't have to go without a rod while your waiting for your lower priced ones to be fixed. The lowrider series is a good medium grade rod with plenty of sensitivity to feel those light bites like we have out here in southern CA. Of the three you are speeking of I would prefer Fenwick because of the sensitivity and backbone combo.


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

I use mostly Fenwicks. I got one for every situation it seams. I just got a Techna AV (7'6") with a new Abu reel (dont remember the reel). I use it for flipp'n and got to say it is one great rod. I like it cause its not too much for bass but I know I could get any of the biggest toothy critters in on it. I use a Bass Pro Bionic IM8 (7'6") for pike and musky and I would say the two rods are similar. The Fen is much lighter and has a similar bend to it. I use Fen rods for bass, eyes, and pike/musky. Each rod is differant in size and action type. For me I like fast tips, all my Fens have. I use them in almost any situation from jigging, casting, trolling, live bait, flipp'n, and toss'n big wood for musky. So as you can see I do liek them a lot. I try and stay away from the stainless steal guides though. I dont like them and have had berkly lightning rods break too easily on me. The fujie is the way to go. I have not sent them a broken rod since a broken rod just gets put on my shelf to collect dust and to remind me of all the fish that rod had caught. But in the last 10 years or so that I have been using them 4 have broken mostly due to poor care (stepping on, crushed, etc). Fens can be a bit spendy but I think they are worth it. :beer:


----------

